# Got Big Bird



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Downed the monster bird and Bry was able to retrieve him from the corn field.








Me and My hunting partner spreading the 67" wing span.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Good looking dog


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Nice job, way to go!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a great bird congrats. 8)


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Huntall....send WyGood a note and ask him how to cook that thing...he's the master of making **** near ANYTHING shot edible!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Huntall....send WyGood a note and ask him how to cook that thing...he's the master of making **** near ANYTHING shot edible!


 :shock:

Great job huntall!

Was it on grain or a hayfield? If living in a hayfield they tend to taste like Copenhagen from gorging themselves on grasshoppers.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

They had been hanging in a grain field.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

huntall said:


> They had been hanging in a grain field.


atta boy!

I got skunked. 3 nights of crane hunting, didn't fire a shot. Geeze, it usually takes me just 1 night to get a crane. I'm done, our season is over this side of the Continental Divide.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah.....I noticed you're not smiling.

Eaten sandhill crane before huh?


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Ugly bird, Ugly dog , Ugly guy

I like the serious hunter pics better than the big and cheesy.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a sweet bird, and and even better dog. Love the wirehairs. 

Huntall, you didn't graduate from Viewmont High School in 92, did you? You look like someone I remember from high school.


----------

